# Weight control



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So Molly and Sid have been on a controlled diet. Molly to lose maybe just a little or at least not to gain any extra and Sid has to gain a bit. 
All meals have been weighed and given to each of them and when Molly has scoffed hers there a strict no touching of SIDS.
All has been going to plan and most meals are eaten when given, even Sid who usually never finishes his meals. The odd occasion he hasn't like today where it's been quiet warm again. 
Molly had her booster today so it was an opportunity to jump on the scales (Molly and Sid that is not me, I would rather not know my weight  ) 
So Sid was 9.6 and now is 9.7 kg so all good. 
Then Molly jumped on the scales and off and on only because I couldn't believe it but she was 11.8 and now 12 kg whoops ! This can only happen to a lady. Goes on a diet and gains weight.  
Still had the girls in fit of laughter apart from the fact that on the way to the vets Molly thought it great fun to roll in all the freshly cut grass on the way,so she walked in completely covered in dry grass . Trust one of my two to let me down 

Not sure where it's gone wrong,but back to the drawing board . Cabbage soup for Molly I think 

Still on a positive note the vet himself was in disagreement with the nurse he said she didn't feel too bad,maybe Molly has gain some muscle!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

As with us - as long as they are happy and healthy, that is all that matters. And they both certainly look that.
Laughed about rolling in the grass - just typical isn't it! Freddie often has a green mouth!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can so commiserate with all this. No matter how much we starve him Rufus does not lose weight and no matter how much we feed him Zorbie won't gain. It is very frustrating.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think they're too much like us humans, some are just naturally plump and others trim


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Nicola I'm sure Poppy went through a similar phase at Molly's age and we definitely had the putting on weight when we'd reduced her food thing, don't ask me how that works! I wonder if it's a post spay nearly adult thing. She definitely has a lot of muscle mass but she'd somehow lost her proper waistline (Y'know where they cut in when you look from above) and she wasn't just in need of a haircut 
We were feeding her to the food guidelines for her ideal weight but she was always at least 1kg more despite her mega energy levels. We now feed her to below her target weight and she's the correct weight and trim but she definitely favours a chunky cocker rather than a spindly poodle build.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is what I am thinking with Rufus now. He is so solid, but it all feels like muscle. Maybe the vet is just maligning him.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

She definitely put the weight on since being done. It hard to tell she's quiet fluffy , but the vet said she still has a waist but can only just feel her ribs!  I guess time will tell, she has been going out for extra walks so could be some of her fat is turning to muscle and muscle does weigh more than fat


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> This is what I am thinking with Rufus now. He is so solid, but it all feels like muscle. Maybe the vet is just maligning him.


My vet said boy dogs do gain more muscle and should weigh more.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I feel totally in sync with you. Coconut is under weight. Peanut was (!) overweight. Basically to make her lose weight Peanut went on a very strict diet and she was fed WAY under the recommended dose. She lost the weight gradually, though. After months of dieting, she is now at the right weight. She seems to be putting on weight just by looking at food and takes her a lot of effort to shed a milligram. 

Coconut doesn't like his food (only human food) so it is always a struggle to make him eat. He is like a poodle I had years ago, he would just eat what he thought was necessary and no more. 

Peanut can still eat 3 dinners in a roll though....in a couple of occasions I have given them their dinner only to find out hours later that my partner had given them dinner already...so she would eat her 2 portions + Coconut's second one. A porkypoo


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Peanut said:


> I feel totally in sync with you. Coconut is under weight. Peanut was (!) overweight. Basically to make her lose weight Peanut went on a very strict diet and she was fed WAY under the recommended dose. She lost the weight gradually, though. After months of dieting, she is now at the right weight. She seems to be putting on weight just by looking at food and takes her a lot of effort to shed a milligram.
> 
> Coconut doesn't like his food (only human food) so it is always a struggle to make him eat. He is like a poodle I had years ago, he would just eat what he thought was necessary and no more.
> 
> Peanut can still eat 3 dinners in a roll though....in a couple of occasions I have given them their dinner only to find out hours later that my partner had given them dinner already...so she would eat her 2 portions + Coconut's second one. A porkypoo


This sounds like my two it's kind of a relief when you hear others tell you stories about their poos . Doesn't make you feel like there's something wrong,I'm always expecting Sid to do what Molly does like eating loads and when he doesn't I worry. 
Loving your description of a porkypoo  I know have to ask my husband when it's bedtime if he's given them their bedtime treat,because I know Molly wouldn't tell and be more than happy to have another


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Loving your description of a porkypoo  I know have to ask my husband when it's bedtime if he's given them their bedtime treat,because I know Molly wouldn't tell and be more than happy to have another


We have a 'handover' ritual. If ever Marion has to go out near Poppy's meal time and I'm not yet home, I usually get a text saying 'Don't let her fool you - she's already had her dinner'. She'd be more than happy to have another one if I slipped up.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

All these poos that would eat a second meal if we never communicated with the other half it reminds me of when we had a ladbrador and my children lived at home. Everyone was on different shifts and would come down to the kitchen, it was years later and a 42 kg ladbrador when I asked the question on who was feeding the dog and they all admitted to doing so  
The thing was his bowl was clean so on one knew any different, I guess he was more clever than us to leave no evidence


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's so funny, I bet that was one happy Labrador though!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> That's so funny, I bet that was one happy Labrador though!


I can safely say he was more than happy and one very loved, very faithful old boy who's still missed madly .
You can also see by the picture Marion I'm a dab hand at the technology


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh piffle to technology and let's adore your beautiful Lab, what a handsome hunk. They leave a little hole when they go don't they :hug:


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh piffle to technology and let's adore your beautiful Lab, what a handsome hunk. They leave a little hole when they go don't they :hug:


Definetly Marion and in jakes case a big hole! 2.5 years ago and still feels like yesterday. We said we could never put ourselves through it again, but here we are with 2 more that we love to bits warts and all


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

My vet said Clemmy would be likely to put on weight after she was spayed, although she's not a big eater and hasn't so far, but it does seem to be more of a problem for girls - poor Molly, I know what it's like when a diet doesn't work!
Talking of rolling in grass, I had a patch of forget-me-knots that have gone to seed, and Clem has taken to rolling around in them - here's a pic of them all stuck to her face - it took me ages to get them out!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha ha  that's funny poor you, but I must say Clemmy looks rather pleased with herself.
Maybe she hasn't put on the weight and Molly has due to eating all of SIDS left overs


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

And Sid lets her! Bless him! Isn't it funny, I've heard that the girl dogs always end up ruling the roost - my other dog is a 10yr old GSD cross, but if he so much as looks at her food she tells him off! (and she doesn't even want it!)


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Unfortunately Sid isn't a big eater and we have had to feed them separately now so he can gain some weight. Molly isn't too amused that she can't now demolish any left overs 
I would definetly say that Molly is the boss in this house!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am laughing with all the posts...the photo, the labrador, everything. Very amusing 

I didn't add that I also have a cat that eats (tries to) eat Coconut's food. She is 17 years old (at least) so she is not very fast when she approaches the bowl (or anything as a matter of fact). Because Coconut sees her walking slowly, he will growl at her when he sees her walking on the direction of the food (he doesn't growl at Peanut because he blinks and she has hoovered it). 

Even if he doesn't feel like eating, he knows VERY well that the food on that bowl is HIS and HIS ONLY and NOT for sharing. 

I just love it.


----------

